# BMW to lease 490 Electric Minis in California



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice!! I'd definitely like to test one of those out.


----------



## JeffPritchard (Jun 10, 2008)

"Mini" and "Electric" might not go together as well as you think. My neighbor had an ice mini, and it was in the shop with electrical problems more than it was out. She finally got it lemon-lawed.

jp


----------

